# Managuense attacks!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This is what happens when anything enters his tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The hit


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm hit.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Medic!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The things I do for you guys.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, are you bored tonight?







Looks like a mean son of a bitch!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

What a mean little bastard.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: that was great..... do it again lol j/k i think i would be to much of a wuss to try that, thats a big fish. I think he is taking it easy on you since you feed him with those very same hands. thanks for the pics.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> wow, are you bored tonight?:laugh: Looks like a mean son of a bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bored? yeah. But this is a routine tank cleaning. A flick on the nose keeps him at bay for a few minutes. But after awhile that doesn't even work.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

wow, that guy is bad


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > wow, are you bored tonight?:laugh: Looks like a mean son of a bitch!
> ...
























you flick your fish on the nose















those cuts are pretty high up on your hand, does he suck your whole finger in?

thats what you call dedication


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

my friend almost did that with my oscars cept it was his wang and i wouldnt let him


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That third shot is just great









Amazing shots of a brave hand and a wonderfull looking Managuense


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think the second shot is the best! How was his grip?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's bad :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Third Photoos Owns! Dude he has your fingrs in his mouth!!!








Yopu Got


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think the second shot is the best! How was his grip?
> [snapback]1147904[/snapback]​


Pretty good that time. He sucked my fingers in deep enough for me to feel his gill plate.







It freaks me out a little but Jim Beam helped me on this one.









Glad you all enjoyed.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great pics theres one of those at lfs meannnnn mofo bites at ur finger like crzy his about 10 inches 20 dollers how muhc do these guys cost. ALso I saw some teeth in his mouth


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Whoa..you really are a dedicated member herel









Good thing those were just your fingers









Sweet fish man. Love to see some other pics of it feeding or being pissed off.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

excellent photos,badass jag


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

solar-ton said:


> my friend almost did that with my oscars cept it was his wang and i wouldnt let him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF was your friend thinking or not in this case?







u should have let him though "that way he learn"


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

your champ


----------

